# Brauche Infos zum Rhederlaag-See!



## LeoDerEmsKenner (25. Oktober 2011)

Servus miteinander,
weiß von euch jemand näheres zum Rhederlaag?
Mich würde zB interessieren wie der Hechtbestand im Einzelnen aussieht, wo ich eine Karte mit den Gewässertiefen finde, in welchem teil des Sees am besten gefangen wird und ob Schleppfischen erlaubt und sinnvoll ist. 
Danke für eure Hilfe! 

MFG, Leo


----------



## mxchxhl (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Brauche Infos zum Rhederlaag-See!*

moin, wieso fragst nicht tante google??? schau mal hier was die alles ausspuckt wenn mans sich ganz einfach macht in der modernen welt des internets :http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-a....,cf.osb&fp=91f06d13ba08caee&biw=1024&bih=473

da steht ne ganze menge von dem was du wissen willst, und insider wird dir kaum einer verraten!
mfg


----------



## LeoDerEmsKenner (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Brauche Infos zum Rhederlaag-See!*

Tut mir ja leid, aber über google finde ich eben keine antwort auf meine fragen.
Ist ja nicht so als hätte ichs nciht schon versucht...


----------



## mxchxhl (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Brauche Infos zum Rhederlaag-See!*

scheinbar aber nicht! n dem link von mir gehst gleich auf den ersten vorschlag von google da stehen schon paar infos die du willst, und da findest sogar ne homepage zu dem see! da gibts auch infos, ne tel.nr. und ne mailadresse!n bisschen schauen mußt du schon! hab da mal ne mail hingeschickt und u.a. auch gewässertiefeninfos und hechtinfos bekommen...also vllt. mal bissl selber schauen und nicht immer so einfach wie möglich versuchen hier an insider zu kommen! würdest du auch nicht rausrücken wenn du welche hättest!
mfg


----------



## schmitzi (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Brauche Infos zum Rhederlaag-See!*

Ich finde es mittlerweile echt dämlich, dass man bei vielen Fragen immer nur angepöbelt wird, dass man selber schauen soll, doch mal die Suchmaschine benutzen soll oder irgendwelche FAQs benutzen soll. Ein Forum lebt von der Unterhaltung. Und das waren ganz normale Fragen, die gestellt wurden.


----------



## goeddoek (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Brauche Infos zum Rhederlaag-See!*



schmitzi schrieb:


> Ich finde es mittlerweile echt dämlich, dass man bei vielen Fragen immer nur angepöbelt wird, dass man selber schauen soll, doch mal die Suchmaschine benutzen soll oder irgendwelche FAQs benutzen soll. Ein Forum lebt von der Unterhaltung. Und das waren ganz normale Fragen, die gestellt wurden.



Richtig - wenn wir über irgendwelche Suchmaschinen an Infos rankommen wollen, brauchen wir keine Foren mehr :m


----------

